# Flavor profiles that pair well in recipes



## hands (10/8/15)

this is not my work, its a cooking guide and i find it useful. maybe you might find some of it useful. 



*Allspice* pairs well with: apples, beets, cabbage, caramel, cardamom, cinnamon, cloves, coriander, ginger, juniper, mace, mustard, nuts, nutmeg, onions, pears, pumpkin, root vegetables, yams.
*Almond* pairs well with: apple, apricot, banana, caramel, cherry, coffee, fig, honey, orange, peach, pear, plum
*Anice* pairs well with: apples, beets, caramel, carrots, chocolate, citrus, cinnamon, coconut, coriander, cranberry, fennel, figs, fish, garlic, peaches, pomegranates, pumpkin
*Apple* pairs well with: caramel, cardamom, chestnut, cinnamon, cranberry, currant, ginger, hazelnut, mango, maple, rosemary, walnut
*Apricot* pairs well with: almond, black pepper, caramel, cardamom, ginger, hazelnut, honey, orange, peach, vanilla, plum
*Asian Pear* pairs well with: almond, apple, black pepper, cinnamon, ginger, honey, macadamia, nutmeg, raisin, vanilla
*Banana* pairs well with: caramel, cherry, chocolate, cinnamon, coffee, ginger, hazelnut, honey, lime, mango, molasses, papaya
*Basil* pairs well with: capers, chives, cilantro, garlic, marjoram, oregano, mint, onion, parsley, rosemary, thyme, artichokes, eggplant, green vegetables, mushrooms, olives, Sweet Basil is the best basil for pesto and tomato salads.
*Bay leaf* pairs well with: artichokes, beans, garlic, grains, juniper, lentils, marjoram, mushrooms, nuts, oregano, parsley, potatoes, sage, savory, thyme and tomatoes
*Beets* pair well with: Apples, basil, beef, butter, cabbage, caraway seeds, carrots, cheese, chives, dill, hard-boiled eggs, garlic, honey, horseradish, lemon, mint, mustard, olive oil, onions, orange, pepper, pistachios, salt
*Blackberry* pairs well with: apricot, black pepper, cinnamon, citrus, hazelnut, lemon, other berries, peach, plum
*Blood Orange* pairs well with: almond, cardamom, chocolate, cinnamon, clove, fig, ginger, honey, other citrus
*Blueberry* pairs well with: other berries, cardamom, mango, lemon, hazelnut, ginger, fig, lavender, other citrus
*Butternut Squash* pairs well with: sage and rosemary, either of which can be used fresh or in dried form. The warm “pie spices” of nutmeg and ginger are a good match for butternut squash, both underlining and balancing its sweetness. For a savory approach, consider cumin. Chilies provide sweet-and-spicy flavor combination. The naturally sweet taste of butternut squash is enhanced when paired with fruit, such as fresh and dried apples, fresh pear, orange juice and dried cranberries.
*Caraway* pairs well with: apples, beets, broccoli, cabbage, pears, sauerkraut, allspice, almonds, cardamom, chili, cinnamon, coriander, dill, fennel seed, juniper berry, onion, mushrooms, garlic, oregano, parsley, thyme.
*Cardamom* pairs well with: apples, bananas, beans, caramel, citrus fruit, coconut, ice creams, nuts, mango, allspice, almond, cardamom, chili, cinnamon, clove, coriander, cumin, curry, dates, fennel seed, ginger, mustard, paprika, pears, pepper, star anise, turmeric, saffron
*Carrot* pairs well with: anise, cinnamon, ginger, nutmeg, walnut
*Celery* pairs well with: cabbage, cilantro, cucumber, cumin, garlic, ginger, mustard, onion, parsley, pepper, rosemary, sage, tomatoes, thyme
*Celery Seed* pairs well with: tomatoes, allspice, black pepper, caraway, chili, cinnamon coriander, cumin, fennel seed, ginger, sage, turmeric
*Cherry* pairs well with: apricot, black pepper, chocolate, citrus, nectarine, peach, plum, vanilla
*Chestnut* pairs well with: apple, caramel, chocolate, coffee, pear, vanilla
*Chives* pair well with: asparagus, basil, cheese, cilantro, dill, fennel, green vegetables, horseradish, mushrooms, olives, paprika, pasta, parsley, tarragon
*Chocolate* pairs well with: oranges, nuts, Allspice, almond, aniseed, cinnamon, clove, curry leaf, fennel seed, garlic, ginger, lemongrass, mint, nutmeg, onion, vanilla
*Cilantro (coriander)* pairs well with: apples, apricot, avocados, berries, cherries, citrus, coconut, nectarine, peach, plum, tropical fruit, Allspice, Cardamom, clove, cumin, curry, dates, fennel seed, garlic, ginger, mint, sun-dried tomato, turmeric, tomatoes.
*Cinnamon* pairs well with: allspice, apples, bananas, cantaloupe, caraway, cardamom, clove, cacao, chilies, caramel, cauliflower, chocolate, corn, curries, coffee, coriander, cranberry, cumin, dates, figs, ginger, mint, nutmeg, grapes, oranges, peaches, pears, winter squash, star anise, sun-dried tomatoes, tamarind, turmeric, vanilla
*Chervil* pairs well with: artichokes, asparagus, carrots, chives, citrus, grains, green beans, leafy vegetables, mushrooms, nuts, onions, parsley, tarragon, thyme,and vinegar
*Clove* pairs well with: allspice, apples, beets, bay leaf, cakes, cardamom, cacao, carrots, chocolate, citrus, coriander, cumin, curry, fennel, ginger, mace, nutmeg, orange, peaches, pineapple, pumpkin, red cabbage, star anise, tamarind, turmeric,vanilla
*Coconut* pairs well with: Allspice, banana, basil, black pepper, Brazil nut, caramel, chocolate, citrus, cumin, curry leaf, garlic, ginger, guava, lemongrass, passionfruit, pineapple, sun-dried, tomato, turmeric, vanilla
*Coriander* pairs well with: allspice, apples, bananas, beans, chili, cilantro, cinnamon, citrus, cloves, cumin, curry, fennel, fish, garlic, ginger, mace, mint, mushrooms, nutmeg, onion, parsley,
*Cranberry* pairs well with: apple, chocolate, cinnamon, citrus, mango, mint, pear
*Cumin* pairs well with: allspice, anise, avocados, bay leaf, beans, cabbage, cardamom, cilantro, cinnamon, citrus, coconut, coriander, cucumber, curry, fennel, fenugreek, garlic, ginger, lentils, mace, onion, nutmeg, parsley, tomatoes
*Currants, Black and Red,* pairs well with: cassis, chocolate, citrus
*Dill* pairs well with: anise, basil, cabbage, capers, caraway, carrots, chives, coriander, cucumbers, cumin, fennel, garlic, ginger, horseradish, mint, mustard, oregano, onion, paprika, parsley
*Elderberry* pairs well with: apricot, fig, honey, lemon, mandarin, other berries, peach, plum
*Fennel *pairs well with: anise, artichokes, basil, beans, cabbage, cheese, cilantro, cinnamon, cucumber, cumin, dill, eggplant, fenugreek, figs, garlic, lemon balm, lentils, mint, olives, onion, oregano, parsley, pork, thyme, tomatoes
*Fig* pairs well with: almond, black pepper, cinnamon, citrus, hazelnut, pear, vanilla
*Garlic* pairs well with: basil, caraway, chili, coriander, cumin, curry leaf, marjoram, mint, mustard seed, oregano, parsley, rosemary, sun-dried tomato, thyme
*Ginger* pairs well with: allspice, almond, anise, apple, apricot, banana,basil, berries, Brazil nut, caramel, carrots, chives, chocolate, cilantro, cinnamon, citrus,cloves, coconut, coriander, cranberry, cumin, curry, dates, fennel, grape, hazelnut, passion fruit, peach, pear, pineapple, plum, nutmeg, onion, peaches, pears, pepper, pumpkin, raisins, turmeric, vanilla
*Gooseberry* pairs well with: citrus, hazelnut, honey, other berries, white chocolate
*Grape* pairs well with: chocolate, citrus, fig, honey, ginger, raisin
*Grapefruit* pairs well with: basil, black pepper, caramel, citrus, mint, rosemary, thyme, tropical fruit, vanilla
*Guava* pairs well with: citrus, lime, coconut, huckleberry, kaffir leaf, pineapple, strawberry, tropical fruit
*Hazelnut* pairs well with: apple, apricot, banana, berries, caramel, cherry, chocolate, citrus, fig, mandarin, peach, pear, plum
*Jicama* pairs well with: acidic fruits and juices such as lime, lemon and orange juice. Red pepper and hot pepper sauce, avocado, cilantro, cucumber and grapefruit.
*Kaffir Leaf* pairs well with: banana, citrus, coconut, lemongrass, tropical fruit, watermelon
*Kiwi* pairs well with: apple, banana, berries, cherry, citrus, coconut, mango, tropical fruit
*Kumquat* pairs well with: berries, cherry, chocolate, cinnamon, coffee, persimmon, plum
*Lavender* pairs well with: chocolate, lemon, blueberries, vanilla, thyme
*Lemon* pairs well with: apricot, berries, black pepper, cardamom, cherry, citrus, ginger, nectarine, peach, plum, prickly pear, tropical fruit
*Lemongrass* pairs well with: cherry, berries, citrus, coconut, ginger, guava, kaffir leaf, coconut, tropical fruit, vanilla
*Lime* pairs well with: apple, berries, cherry, ginger, papaya, plum, strawberry, tropical fruit
*Lychee* pairs well with: citrus, ginger, gooseberry, tropical fruit, vanilla
*Mace* pairs well with: allspice, asparagus, beans, cabbage, carrots, cheese, cinnamon, cloves, coffee, cranberries, cumin, ginger, nutmeg, peaches, pumpkin, potatoes, vanilla,
*Mandarin* pairs well with: cardamom, cherry, chocolate, cinnamon, coffee, fig, ginger, nutmeg, tropical fruits, vanilla, star anise
*Mango* pairs well with: apple, banana, berries, caramel, citrus, coconut, melon, tropical fruits, vanilla, cinnamon
*Marjoram *pairs well with: artichokes, basil, cinnamon, cumin, eggplant, fennel, garlic, mushrooms, onion, oregano, parsley, thyme
*Melon* pairs well with: berries, citrus, lemongrass, lemon verbena
 *Nutmeg* pairs well with: allspice, asparagus, cabbage, cardamom, carrots, cinnamon, cloves, coffee, coriander, cranberries, cumin, ginger, mace, onion, peaches, pumpkin, thyme, vanilla
*Orange* pairs well with: almonds, basil, berries, brandy, cherry, chocolate, cilantro, cinnamon, coffee, cranberry, fig, ginger, grape, hazelnut, mint, nutmeg, persimmon, pineapple, vanilla
*Oregano* pairs well with: basil, cinnamon, cumin, eggplant, fennel, garlic, marjoram, mushrooms, onion, parsley, thyme, tomatoes
*Paprika* pairs well with: allspice, caraway, cardamom, garlic, ginger, legumes, oregano, parsley, rosemary, saffron, thyme, turmeric, vegetables
*Papaya* pairs well with: citrus, black pepper, lime, mango, tropical fruit
*Parsley* pairs well with: basil, bay leaf, chives, dill, garlic, marjoram, mushrooms, grains, onion, oregano,thyme, tomatoes
*Peach* pairs well with: cinnamon, orange, lemon, lime, cloves, dried apricots, dried cherries, ginger, both fresh and ground, maple syrup, nutmeg, nuts (pistachios, walnuts, hazelnuts, pecans, and almonds), star anise, vanilla
*Pear* pairs well with: almond, apple, caramel, chestnut, chocolate, cinnamon, citrus, ginger, hazelnut, vanilla, walnut
*Peppermint* pairs well with; basil, black pepper, grapefruit, juniper, lavender, lemon, marjoram, rosemary, chocolate
*Persimmon* pairs well with: apple, black pepper, cinnamon, citrus, kumquat, pear
*Pineapple* pairs well with: basil, caramel, cilantro, coconut, macadamia, rosemary, tropical fruit
*Plum* pairs well with: almond, cinnamon, citrus, chestnut, black pepper, hazelnut, honey, vanilla
*Pomegranate* pairs well with: apple, citrus, cucumber, mint, tropical fruit
*Prickly Pear* pairs well with: citrus, lime, tomatillo, tropical fruit
*Pumpkin* pairs well with: Allspice, anise, cinnamon, chili powder, clove, sage, rosemary ,mace, nutmeg, ginger, cumin, dried apples, fresh pear, orange juice and dried cranberries, vanilla.
*Raspberry* pairs well with: apricot, cinnamon, citrus, ginger, lemon, nectarine, other berries, peach, plum, rhubarb, thyme, vanilla
*Rose water* pairs well with: saffron, cardamom,jasmine, almonds, pistachios and coconuts.
*Rosemary* pairs well with: apples, asparagus, basil, citrus, cranberry, fennel, garlic, grains, mushrooms, marjoram, onion, oregano, parsley, thyme, tomatoes
*Rhubarb* pairs well with: apple, apricot, berries, black pepper, citrus, ginger, nectarine, peach, plum, strawberry
*Saffron* pairs well with: almond, apples, basil, some citrus fruits, cilantro, cinnamon, citrus, garlic, honey, pistachio, rose water, rosemary, thyme, tomatoes
*Sage* pears well with: apples, bay leaf, capers, caraway, celery, citrus, garlic, ginger, marjoram, onions, paprika, parsley, rosemary, thyme, tomatoes
*Sesame* pairs well with: citrus, garlic, ginger, thyme
*Sorrel* pairs well with: chives, beans, leafy greens, oregano, parsley, thyme, and squash
*Strawberry* pairs well with: apple, black pepper, chocolate, citrus, coriander, mint, rhubarb, vanilla
*Sweet Potato* pairs well with: Allspice, anise, cinnamon, chili powder, clove, sage, rosemary ,mace, nutmeg, ginger, cumin, dried apples, fresh pear, orange juice and dried cranberries, vanilla.
*Thyme* pairs well with: bananas, basil, bay leaf, beans, carrots, citrus, dill, garlic, mint, mushrooms, onion, oregano, parsley, sage
*Tomatillo* pairs well with: berries, citrus, mango, prickly pear, tropical fruit
*Walnut* pairs well with: apple, apricot, banana, caramel, chocolate, cinnamon, nectarine, peach, pear, plum, rum

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## kev mac (10/8/15)

hands said:


> this is not my work, its a cooking guide and i find it useful. maybe you might find some of it useful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Hands,are you a chef, or cook as a hobby?


----------



## hands (10/8/15)

not a chef but i do love cooking and love to eat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (10/8/15)

Thanks, very useful. Copied.


----------



## Silver (10/8/15)

Thanks @hands 
Quite a comprehensive list. Most interesting


----------

